# How much does it cost to ship a guitar in Canada?



## pickslide

Those out there who have shipped guitars within Canada, how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## greco

Go to the Canada Post website.

You can get a quote if you know the 
1) weight 
2) size of the package and 
3) the postal code you are shipping to.

cheers

Dave


----------



## smorgdonkey

You are in for about $50 if it is in a guitar box with a case inside. It is the size of it that makes it cost that much.


----------



## pickslide

That is what I was thinking...around $50 in a guitar box. Thanks.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

I ship them out Expedited parcel and it usually costs anywhere from $35 to $45 depending on size and how far its going.


----------



## mikereflector

cost depends on whether you ship air or ground,overnight or by snail method,size and weight of package and how much you insure for.


e.g. $148 overnight air from Vancouver to Niagara and that was for a '69Goldtop...


----------



## dan_

Check out Greyhound Express shipping...could save you a whack of dough, and get it there faster. (ie 15 pound box overnight to Montreal was $23....)


----------



## cdub66

Seems to depend on distance as well as size/weight-Tele in the black rectangular case they come in $105.00 Northern AB. to Ont.
Strat in the new SKS (or whatever they're called) case (which is slightly larger) $55.00 Northern AB. to central AB.

Both shipped Canadapost Expresspost, both equally packed and over-wrapped with cardboard.

Heck it cost $30.00 to ship a POD 2.0 to Ont. Expresspost.

Although, in Canadapost's defence-everything has arrived intact and on time.

My $0.02


----------



## salv

For shipping within Canada, Fedex Ground is cheaper than Canada Post and ground is quicker than expedited parcel.


----------



## torndownunit

dan_ said:


> Check out Greyhound Express shipping...could save you a whack of dough, and get it there faster. (ie 15 pound box overnight to Montreal was $23....)


I was nervous first time I used this method, but it was indeed super cheap. The item arrived on time, and there wasn't a single mark on the box. I have used it one other time since, and been very happy. It's not that common of a method though, so people are leery of it sometimes.

The shipping rates are all over the place. Which is why it's best to go to Canada Post's site after you get a box and the dimensions. I shipped a 50 lb amp head to Thunder Bay Express Post with $1000 insurance for about $30.... but I have paid that much to ship small parcels to B.C. through Xpress Post.


----------



## Scottone

torndownunit said:


> .... but I have paid that much to ship small parcels to B.C. through Xpress Post.


Shipping costs between Ontario and B.C. can be brutal...especially to the island.

Thats a good tip about Greyhound's service..


----------



## Sugar

Will Canada Post package it for you?


----------



## dtsaudio

> The shipping rates are all over the place. Which is why it's best to go to Canada Post's site after you get a box and the dimensions


 I once took the same parcel to two different post offices, and got two substantially different prices. 



> Will Canada Post package it for you?


 No. Only UPS does that at a UPS store. Costs a fortune and they pack very poorly.


----------



## Intrepid

I would rather pack the guitar myself to make sure there is support at the neck and headstock and plenty of padding between the case and box. I mostly use Canada Post and have never paid more than $50.00 within Canada. I once used UPS to ship a vintage Martin to B.C and paid around $150.00 with insurance and it was there in less than 3 days.


----------

